# First Can!



## Bdub (Jan 13, 2013)

Only bird I hit that moring. But was it awesome, I had no idea how big these birds actually are! Need some ideas for a mount. Im thinking getting mounted so it looks like its circling with wings out going super fast.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats man!!


----------



## swamprat93 (Jan 13, 2013)

i shouldve shot one last year, still kicking myself in the butt. Congrats man!!


----------



## Triple BB (Jan 13, 2013)

mounting a hen can..... ha. wow


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 14, 2013)

alright.


----------



## steveus (Jan 14, 2013)

Mount in such a way that you can add a drake to it when you get one.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 14, 2013)

just about the only bird that I think hens look better than drakes.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 14, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> just about the only bird that I think hens look better than drakes.



Huh? A drake can is one of the finest specimens there are.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats Bdub!!



Triple BB said:


> mounting a hen can..... ha. wow



You've never seen a hen mounted?


----------



## rspringer (Jan 14, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> just about the only bird that I think hens look better than drakes.



wow....


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 14, 2013)

just my opinion, something about them hens I like the way they look.


----------



## TailCrackin (Jan 14, 2013)

congrats


----------



## Bdub (Jan 14, 2013)

Im going to tell them when i drop it off that I would like room to be able to add a drake if that ever happends. Im probly going to have and huge empty space for a while. haha


----------



## Triple BB (Jan 14, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> just about the only bird that I think hens look better than drakes.



hahaha.......ha......ha.....


----------



## nscrash (Jan 15, 2013)

steveus said:


> Mount in such a way that you can add a drake to it when you get one.



What he said!


----------



## Grunt101 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice, a way to mount and add the drake later would be a dead duck hanging mount.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 15, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> just my opinion, something about them hens I like the way they look.



Ehhhhhhhhh i dont know brudda. thats kinda like choosing the hot girl'ss ugly friend after the hot one asked you first...just aint right.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 15, 2013)

If you want a nice mount until you find the drake, mount it laying/wing hanging off of a shelf with the other side empty for the drake. in the meantime, you can put some spectra shot(duckslayer10 can provide) and a pic of me and my wimin on the other side. then in the future, you can add a dead hang above the cans. I would get you some real ducks with greenheads for that.


----------



## Scott R (Jan 15, 2013)

She's a really nice mature hen.   I'd mount with the intentions of adding a drake to the habitat scene later.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice bird. Most of these folks have never seen one at the zoo. Much less hunting. The old Market hunters that I knew growing refered to the cans as the gold standard. Yea I knew some very old market hunters that were in their 80s when I was 14 or 15 in the 1960s Mississippi.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 15, 2013)

What does this have to do with mounting the bird???


----------



## tcoker (Jan 15, 2013)

My buddy killed this one (his first,ended up killing another drake the very next weekend)... but I shot at it so I'm claiming a percentage.


----------



## ballgroundhound (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome man!!!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2013)

*how mant cans have you killed.*



Mark K said:


> What does this have to do with mounting the bird???


What I mean is that this man has a real trophy. Another things is that he not only has one gold standard he has two. Duck hunting is about history as much as it is about killing ducks. to many people now a days allot  think its about a tv show and painting you face. Thats what I was saying. I know you did not understand.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2013)

*how mant cans have you killed.*



Mark K said:


> What does this have to do with mounting the bird???


What I mean is that this man has a real trophy. Another thing is that he not only has one gold standard he has two. Duck hunting is about history as much as it is about killing ducks, to many people now a days allot  think its about a tv show and painting your face. Thats what I was saying. I know you did not understand.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jan 15, 2013)

hahaha


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2013)

Ya`ll lay off. Man is proud of his kill.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jan 15, 2013)

That's whats wrong now days. When somebody has a good hunt or is proud of something and they want to share it there are always people who have to bash or be negative. Golden rule if you don't have anything nice to say you don't have to reply. It's almost as a sense of jealousy??


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 15, 2013)

I think your bird looks awesome and I would mount it too.  You have a duck to be very proud of.  I like the idea of leaving room for the drake later, too.  

The people who are giving you crap would not hesitate for a second to pop a cap in a hen canvasback were she to appear before them.  Nor would they hesitate to post pictures and brag about it on these forums.  Forget them; they are irrelevant.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2013)

My point exactly. I have hunted ducks for allot of years and I have only killed one can in my life and it was a hen and I lost her later that day when the boat went down in heavy seas. The man has killed the gold standard and has every right to be proud. I am happy for him.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 16, 2013)

fishndinty said:


> I think your bird looks awesome and I would mount it too.  You have a duck to be very proud of.  I like the idea of leaving room for the drake later, too.
> 
> The people who are giving you crap would not hesitate for a second to pop a cap in a hen canvasback were she to appear before them.  Nor would they hesitate to post pictures and brag about it on these forums.  Forget them; they are irrelevant.



says the man that actually has RATED himself in his signature line.


----------



## rspringer (Jan 16, 2013)

fishndinty said:


> I think your bird looks awesome and I would mount it too.  You have a duck to be very proud of.  I like the idea of leaving room for the drake later, too.
> 
> The people who are giving you crap would not hesitate for a second to pop a cap in a hen canvasback were she to appear before them.  Nor would they hesitate to post pictures and brag about it on these forums.  Forget them; they are irrelevant.




False.... I let plenty of hens fly through the spread this weekend..... If you are in area that has cans, why waste your one on a hen?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2013)

Folks, the link below applies to ducks, as well as any other legal kill. Heed the warnin`. This is not up for discussion. Any other comment after this one will result in infractions, unless it is to compliment the man on his kill. Don`t make us have to do this.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=429272&highlight=


----------



## Bdub (Jan 16, 2013)

Im glad i can be so popular. Thanks for the ideas guys


----------

